# Count Dante Satire



## MartialArtist (Apr 3, 2003)

http://www.count-dante.com/count.html :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Wmarden (Apr 4, 2003)

Shouldn't this be in the humour section?

I needed the laugh.

I just went back and saw some of the names, poontangler, el homo loco


----------

